# Darstellung von Schnittstellen etc. in Visio



## mitchih (27 August 2009)

Hallo,

zum Darstellen einer komplexen Anlage benutze ich Visio:

folgendes muss ich realisieren:

Darstelleung des Netzes (Profibus, MPI und Profinet)

Ablauf der Auftragsverfolgung innerhalb der SPS.

Meine Frage nun, hat jemand ein Standardblatt für Visio oder welche SHapes benutz Ihr hierfür??


----------



## jan820813 (7 September 2009)

*Shapes*

Hi,
mach es doch mit dem Shapes wie in PowerPoint.
Lade Dir ein Bild z. B. von einer SPS herunter und kopiert Dir das in die Arbeitsmappe.

Gruß Jan


----------

